# Breeding Nigi's?



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

A friend of mine was wondering if she should breed her 1 1/2 year old 35 pound doe? Is there a "weight" requirement for breeding young does for the first time?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

My little nigi that is going to freshen here shortly probobly only weighs about that much and is almost 2. This will be her second freshning (first with me).


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you! I figure as long as they are healty and big enough it should be ok. Any problems with her first time?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I "think" its 40 lbs but don't hold me to it. Hope someone else pipes in here. I go by hip width to determine mine.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley, how would you determine hip width?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Usually they go by age and if the goat is built well. 

The nice thing about Mia when she got bred early was that she has a good rear on her.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey - Kinda like us women, huh - I used to be so tiny and sleek - till I got them child bearing hips - LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ha Ha....thats funny Allison!! Well I guess I'll let her know then wether or not it would look like her doe would do well.BTW...this is the gal that asked me months ago about breeding Chief with her mother daughter pair. I'll see them soon enough as the 1 1/2 year old was in heat 10 days ago and her mother was in last week. Got the small details worked out so lets hope for Chief to hit his mark before Christmas!! Hopefully they'll be here Wednesday as I'm off work that day...or Saturday...then at least we'll have the time before Christmas to see about the 5 day heat. The fact that both Chiefs parents are on the small side is reassuring to me.


----------

